# cargas de longitud



## Cheeky-Monkey

Hello! I'm trying to translate this parragraph, it talks about how to handle tubes with a crane.


'Las c*argas de longitud *iguales o mayores de 3 metros se tendrán que manipular con dos estrobos o bandas colocados de tal forma  que la carga esté equilibrada y por lo menos un extremo igualado al máximo.'


My try:
*Length loads* greater than or equal to 3 metres shall be handled by slings or belts set in a way that the load is balanced and at least one end is levelled to the maximum.


I would also like to chek if the underlined parts are well translated. Thank you.


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

Help! Any opinnion?


----------



## k-in-sc

Loads measuring 3 meters or more in length ...
Loads whose length is 3 meters or more ...

Colocados: placed

I don't know what they mean by "igualado" here, but "leveled to the maximum" doesn't mean anything to me.


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## k-in-sc

You're welcome. Maybe you'd like to explain to me how one end can be level without the other end being level too ...?


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

hahaha you are right, I wonder too....  I didn't wirte the original so...

I don't understand the last part  'y por lo menos un extremo igualado al máximo.' either.

May be I should use other verb??? 'and at least one end is *levelled *to the maximum.' but I don't know which one...


----------



## k-in-sc

Maybe it means lining up the ends of the pipes or beams or whatever, although that seems like it would make it harder to balance the load.


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

From the point of view that neither one understands completely the meaning...


Which verb is the best option to make it sound neutral? Thank you.


----------



## k-in-sc

Do you think "al máximo" means "as much as possible" here?


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

Yes. k-in-sc


----------



## k-in-sc

Then maybe "evened out as much as possible," but I would ask rather than guessing.


----------



## Cheeky-Monkey

Am I making it up ('to the maximum), since you gave me the way to say it I think I did...  Thank you!!!


----------

